# IPOD TOUCH [ installous ] downloads very slow ! HELP !!



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

ok so i updated my itouch 2nd generation to 4.2 ( accident ) , and then jailbroke it with redsnow . so now its jailbroken and all and now when i go to download an app from installous it downloads real slow like from 8-80 B/s ( i have high speed internt, and on the computer downloads and stuff are all normal ) . before the update i had my touch jailbroken and downloads from installous were going from 200-500B/s . so thats a maojor slow down , PLEASE HELP ME FIX THIS ISSUE . it takes me hours just to download a app thats like 15MB ? UGHH please just help me fix this thanks .


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not sure if we help with Jailbreaking, but I'm moving this to the section of the forum that handles iPods so that you can get help if we offer it.


----------



## XxProblemsxX (May 3, 2010)

okay , please move it then . I NEED HELP BADLYY ! thanks (=


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

It has been discussed before that we will not assist with " Jail breaking " problems or the problems they are known to create, so I am closing this post.

BG


----------

